# Microsoft Defender ATP now detects Windows 10 UEFI malware



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Microsoft Defender ATP now detects Windows 10 UEFI malware



> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...nder-atp-now-detects-windows-10-uefi-malware/
> 
> Microsoft Defender ATP now detects Windows 10 UEFI malware
> 
> Microsoft has announced that its Microsoft Defender Advanced Threat Protection (ATP) enterprise endpoint security platform is now capable of detecting and protecting customers from Unified Extensible Firmware Interface (UEFI) malware with the help of a new UEFI scanner.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

As usual, the protection goes to Enterprise version. What about us normal folks?


----------

